# Police/fire rescue trail horse stuck in mud



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Something similar to this happened years ago to my friend and her mare when we were on a trail ride. It was in the late fall, so leaves were everywhere, and they were walking over a pile when the horse just started sinking mud! Luckily, they both stayed pretty calm, and my friend could tell right away what was going on, so they were able to get quickly, and the mare only got about knee deep. I was crazy!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Happened to me once about 40 years ago. Quarry slurry that looked solid until we floundered into it. My horse went up to his shoulders. I flung myself off and "swam" to solid ground, and he struggled out after me. If it had been mud we would have been in much more danger, I guess; it was a liquidy gravelly sludge of some kind. It seemed like forever but it probably only five minutes. We both were in very serious need of a bath afterward. I was so shaken up I led him home, I remember that. A couple miles.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We had to call a fire truck and backhoe in one year when my old TWH laid down in the pond and got sucked into the muck. I think he was close to 30 at the time. I can't find the photos but there are some in my barn:

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=13


----------

